# Good sources for Malaysian Driftwood?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a friend looking for a good source for LARGE pieces of Malaysian (not manzanita) driftwood- any leads?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aqua Cave has pieces that are about 24" in size. 

Have seen some amazing pieces on thedriftwoodstore.com but have never ordered from there, though.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Laura check pm! I believe I can help your friend out!


----------

